# Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?



## FreeGTX (17. September 2013)

*Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

gibt's hier welche die sich mit 4k Gaming auskennen? Ist ja brandneu und wollte mal fragen was man da mindestens für ne Grafikkarte braucht und wie viel Geld man mindestens da reinstecken muss ? 

Wisst ihr vielleicht auch ob es schon 4k Monitore gibt?

Und würdet ihr sagen das man auf einem 39 Zoll Bildschirm zocken kann oder ist das zu groß ? Soll dann als Monitor genutzt werden!

Viele dank im voraus !

LG Adrian


----------



## Thallassa (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

Es gibt schon 4K Monitore:
ASUS PQ321QE, 32" (90LM00J0-B01870) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ob sich die Reaktionszeit eignet, ist ne andere Frage.
Ansonsten:
Let me google that for you

Mindestens 2 GTX 780 + OC um halbwegs annehmbare Ergebnisse bei neueren, fordernden Spielen zu erzielen.

Woher sollen wir wissen, ob ein 39" dir zu groß ist? Das musst du schon selbst rausfinden.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

auf 4k kannst du warten, es dauert noch lange bis es angekommen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

Oder Du wartest auf die kommende PCGH 11/2013 (EVT: 2.10), denn da erklären wir das Ganze auf 14 Seiten. Und natürlich zeigen wir auch 8K-Gaming


----------



## Rizoma (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und natürlich zeigen wir auch 8K-Gaming



Seit ihr sicher das ihr nicht eine 8k Dia-Show meint?


----------



## Coldhardt (17. September 2013)

8K ist ja nochmal viermal so viel wie 4K. Was zur Hölle soll das berechnen?


----------



## Multithread (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> 8K ist ja nochmal viermal so viel wie 4K. Was zur Hölle soll das berechnen?


Vermutlich vier HD 7970 Toxic, ich denke nicht das ein Titan Quad SLI da von den FPS her ran kommt in 8k


----------



## JPW (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

Ich würde warten oder auf FHD setzen. 
Bei den Preisen im 4k Bereich wird sich noch einiges tun.


----------



## Coldhardt (17. September 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> Vermutlich vier HD 7970 Toxic, ich denke nicht das ein Titan Quad SLI da von den FPS her ran kommt in 8k



Hmm, ich frage mich Grade, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre zwei 7990er zu nehmen, die haben zwar weniger VRAM, aber dafür 2x16 PCIE Lines


----------



## Multithread (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frage mich Grade, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre zwei 7990er zu nehmen, die haben zwar weniger VRAM, aber dafür 2x16 PCIE Lines


 Die sie am ende auch wieder aufteilen müssen, meiner Ansicht nach läuft es aufs Gleiche raus, ich lasse mich aber da von unserer Grauen Eminenz gerne berichtigen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

AnandTech Portal | Some Quick Gaming Numbers at 4K, Max Settings


----------



## Razor2408 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

4K-Monitore stecken in den Kinderschuhen, ich würde momentan eher auf Downsampling setzen, da sehen die Spiele ebenfalls unheimlich gut aus.
Zusätzlich kommt auch noch Oculus Rift, was mich persönlich beim Praxis-Test sehr beeindruckt hat. Werde ich 100% kaufen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> AnandTech Portal | Some Quick Gaming Numbers at 4K, Max Settings


 
4 Titanen und 4k Gaming macht Spaß  Welch Ironie dass man dafür auch 4k Geld bezahlt


----------



## Coldhardt (17. September 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> 4 Titanen und 4k Gaming macht Spaß  Welch Ironie dass man dafür auch 4k Geld bezahlt



Dafür bezahlst du momentan noch wesentlich mehr


----------



## NerdFlanders (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Dafür bezahlst du momentan noch wesentlich mehr


 
Ich meinte nur für die 4 Titanen


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was braucht man fürs 4k Gaming ?*

Was braucht man für 4k Gaming?

1) Geeigneten Bildschirm/Monitor/Projektor
Dieser muss eine native 4k Auflösung besitzen und in dieser im Idealfall mit wenigstens 60Hz angesteuert werden können.

Die Möglichkeiten sind aktuell überschaubar; es gibt drei Monitore von denen zwei praktisch baugleich sind (der billigste ist der Asus PQ321QE der aber durch ein langsames ASV/VA Panel kaum spieletauglich ist) und einen einzigen Beamer, den Sony VPL-VW500ES; dieser ist aber nur via HDMI 2.0 4k tauglich, dieses unterstützen aktuelle GraKas aber zumindest nicht offiziell. Mit YPbCr Farbunterabtastung und HDMI "Übertaktung" ist dennoch einiges möglich, wie viel ist nicht bekannt.

Bei den TVs gibt es mehr Auswahl wobei teilweise nicht wirklich klar ist welches Modell HDMI 2.0 nun wirklich voll unterstützt. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man mit dem Panasonic TX-L65WT600E der auch DP 1.2 unterstützt.

2) Geeignete Grafikkarte
Diese muss je nach Monitor/TV/Beamer einen DP 1.2 Ausgang und/oder einen HDMI 1.4, besser HDMI 2.0 Ausgang besitzen. Das ist bei fast allen aktuellen GraKas der Fall. Um in 4k auch in aktuellen Spielen_ flüssig_ spielen zu können kann man kaum genug Leistung haben, eine wassergekühlte und übertaktete GTX Titan wäre etwa eine gute Option die aber in einigen Spielen immer noch nicht ausreicht, zumindest solange man die Einstellungen nicht an anderer Stelle herunterschraubt. Ein Multi-GPU System leidet natürlich unter bekannten Problemen. Eventuell schlägt sich die neue AMD GraKa Generation "Hawaii" besser die noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll, sie unterstützt wohl auch offiziell HDMI 2.0.


----------

